
App maker: Trump will win election - whiddershins
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/88640044/
======
pfooti
Soooooooo, I'm going to say "bs" on this claim. Sure, I get that the
relationship between poll and reality is murky, but if Trump takes California
as the "app maker" suggests, I will literally eat my hat.

Smells of anti-intellectualism to me. "Don't trust those people who literally
have doctorates in figuring that stuff out, I have a non-scientific and
unvalidated instrument, but I am in tech so of course I'm way smarter than
everybody else!"

